# How did you go about choosing your username on V.I. Control?



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2010)

I am always curious to know why the person chose his or her username and does it mean something. Can some of you demystify your username? 

midphase, choc0thrax, re-peat, requiem_aeternam7, A/V4U, dcoscina, Pzy-Clone, etc


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 28, 2010)

I thought of the hardest name to spell and came up with this one.


----------



## sadatayy (May 28, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Fri May 28 said:


> I am always curious to know why the person chose his or her username and does it mean something. Can some of you demystify your username?
> 
> midphase, choc0thrax, re-peat, requiem_aeternam7, A/V4U, dcoscina, Pzy-Clone, etc



dcoscina = Dave Coscina

re-peat = Piet de Ridder

those are the obvious ones..don't know the rest.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 28, 2010)

Ashermusic?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2010)

sadatayy @ Fri May 28 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Fri May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I am always curious to know why the person chose his or her username and does it mean something. Can some of you demystify your username?
> ...



You sure you don't know how requiem_aeternam7 came up with his?


----------



## Ranietz (May 28, 2010)

My username is my first name spelled backwards but I replaced the "S" with a "Z".


----------



## sadatayy (May 28, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri May 28 said:


> sadatayy @ Fri May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Bacos @ Fri May 28 said:
> ...



i don't know who any of those other guys are i dont think they're that "famous" in the sampling community like piet and dave are why do you ask?


----------



## Ed (May 28, 2010)

My username was super hard to come up with


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2010)

sadatayy @ Fri May 28 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > sadatayy @ Fri May 28 said:
> ...



I dunno, just wondering.


----------



## sadatayy (May 28, 2010)

sometime it amazes me how little this sampling community is because i see some of you same guys on like 5 other forums. northernsound or soundsonline or etc et etc. and on one hand it makes one wonder well that means there's not that many composers out there. but on the other hand when you try to make it in the business there's so little work and it feels so saturated out there that it disproves the first point. so if anything i think that it means that the composer online communities are small but for every composer that posts online there must be 1000 out there that don't take part in our little communities but are still competing with us all


----------



## C M Dess (May 28, 2010)

For me it was a difficult "process"...it started years before I even new VI existed. I knew someday, I'd need a forum name and striking avatar. I spent years perfecting the craft of branding, the traditional method not the formal method. I knew that words like Pop corn, and tuna fish wouldn't really represent my goals and aspirations nor perspirations. I spent a few decades lurking on forums, where the elites hang out, porn forums. I hired a team of experts, but they turned out to be an ordinary monkey like me! Then one day it just came to me in one of my lightening episodes. But Nick Phoenix 01 and 02 were already taken so I took the lame route and used my nom de plume. It's been all downhill since then! 

You can't put the worms back in the can though. At the moment, I'm sculpting the worlds most profound signature...any day now!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2010)

Ranietz @ Fri May 28 said:


> My username is my first name spelled backwards but I replaced the "S" with a "Z".



Ah, so hi Steinar!


----------



## Ranietz (May 28, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat 29 May said:


> Ranietz @ Fri May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > My username is my first name spelled backwards but I replaced the "S" with a "Z".
> ...



Hi Guy, you got it right. o-[][]-o


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2010)

My name dates back to October 2001. After 9/11 there was all that anthrax being mailed around and plus it was around Halloween. So naturally I combined chocolate(Halloween) with anthrax(post 9/11) to get chocothrax. I spent the next 7 years playing online PC games, where I spent a couple years only saying "choco!" on my mic, as if I were a pokemon. In 2001 I made a few online friends from New Jersey who all know each other in real life and I still talk to them almost all the time. As a result, parts of New Jersey now use "choco" as slang. It's spreading. One of my friends was fired from Best Buy for writing choco on some boxes.


----------



## KingIdiot (May 28, 2010)

Self Explanatory.


----------



## midphase (May 28, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Fri May 28 said:


> As a result, parts of New Jersey now use "choco" as slang. It's spreading. One of my friends was fired from Best Buy for writing choco on some boxes.



How do you pronounce it? Is it with a soft "ch" like in chaffeur or hard like in chocolate?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2010)

midphase @ Fri May 28 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > As a result, parts of New Jersey now use "choco" as slang. It's spreading. One of my friends was fired from Best Buy for writing choco on some boxes.
> ...



ch like chocolate. It's pronounced like chohkoh. Like how someone with an english accent would say it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2010)

KingIdiot @ Fri May 28 said:


> Self Explanatory.



You have the ideal name, if you say something stupid, you have the perfect excuse.


----------



## bryla (May 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:


> ch like chocolate. It's pronounced like chohkoh. Like how someone with an english accent would say it.


See I always say it like in chaffeur... Now my world is turned upside down.

Since this thread, I have been wondering really hard how I came up with mine, but I haven't yet found out.


----------



## Angel (May 29, 2010)

I always wanted a nickname when I was young... something like "Django" or "Johnny", but they came up with "Angel" :(
(btw. it's the english word for my last name)

Even my mother called me "Angel".


----------



## lux (May 29, 2010)

Luca was taken


----------



## Ranietz (May 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat 29 May said:


> My name dates back to October 2001. After 9/11 there was all that anthrax being mailed around and plus it was around Halloween. So naturally I combined chocolate(Halloween) with anthrax(post 9/11) to get chocothrax. I spent the next 7 years playing online PC games, where I spent a couple years only saying "choco!" on my mic, as if I were a pokemon. In 2001 I made a few online friends from New Jersey who all know each other in real life and I still talk to them almost all the time. As a result, parts of New Jersey now use "choco" as slang. It's spreading. One of my friends was fired from Best Buy for writing choco on some boxes.



I always though you got your name from the chocobo's in the Final Fantasy games. Like a chocobo making music. Good thing we have this thread to clear things up.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 29, 2010)

Mine just came about because I wanted to use a name that's easy to remember, and since Bouhalassa rhymes with Palin's Alaska, I figured I had a winner.

Oh, and Ned Bouhahaha was already taken.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 29, 2010)

midphase, what's the story behind yours?


----------



## nikolas (May 29, 2010)

Apparently "Nikolas" is nowhere taken in music related forums... So... (Plus I'm great with my first name alone in google.come (US version). My website comes on the 2nd-3rd page... :D)

And, btw, my name in Greek is Νικόλας and the passport version is actually spelled with a k, like Nikolas! It's not my idea really! :D


----------



## handz (May 29, 2010)

Im using same nick everywhere, so easy choice. 
Handz is derived from german word for Jan / Honza - Hanz - Handz


----------



## Hannes_F (May 29, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:


> My name dates back to October 2001. After 9/11 there was all that anthrax being mailed around and plus it was around Halloween. So naturally I combined chocolate(Halloween) with anthrax(post 9/11) to get chocothrax. I spent the next 7 years playing online PC games, where I spent a couple years only saying "choco!" on my mic, as if I were a pokemon. In 2001 I made a few online friends from New Jersey who all know each other in real life and I still talk to them almost all the time. As a result, parts of New Jersey now use "choco" as slang. It's spreading. One of my friends was fired from Best Buy for writing choco on some boxes.



And I always thought you wanted to indicate that your tracks were yummy as chocolate. Seriously o-[][]-o

For my nickname I skip the part of my surname that is un-pronounceable and un-spelleable for everybody outside of Germany. And for 90 % of germans, too ... :mrgreen: >8o


----------



## bryla (May 30, 2010)

R. Soul @ Sat May 29 said:


> you obviously don't watch the scenes in Simpsons when Bart calls Moe's Bar very often :mrgreen:


"Hello, do you have an R. Soul?"


----------



## lux (May 30, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Sat May 29 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > My name dates back to October 2001. After 9/11 there was all that anthrax being mailed around and plus it was around Halloween. So naturally I combined chocolate(Halloween) with anthrax(post 9/11) to get chocothrax. I spent the next 7 years playing online PC games, where I spent a couple years only saying "choco!" on my mic, as if I were a pokemon. In 2001 I made a few online friends from New Jersey who all know each other in real life and I still talk to them almost all the time. As a result, parts of New Jersey now use "choco" as slang. It's spreading. One of my friends was fired from Best Buy for writing choco on some boxes.
> ...



which tracks? actually we have notice of just a couple guys who accidentally heard them. They disappeared under obscure circustances.


----------

